# Hip Scores



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Please could any breeders tell me what is the hip score that you would breed from,I am distrought Honey has a crusia ligament injury on her left hind leg but my vet is also concerned about her right hip, Sire had h/s 7 dam h/s 10 Sire H/S 10 Dam H/S 13 Sire H/S 19 Dam hs/1 3 GGP 8 /11/14/12 I dont know if I should get in touch with her breeder please any advice appreciated if I dont reply it is due to the time diffrence.
The Crusia ligament is being x ray tuesday along with her hip.
Thank you in advance.
Tracey (Honeys mum)


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry. I am not educated on this. I just go by excellent/good /fair.
Maybe someone knowledgeable can help?
PG?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmm...we don't score that way. I know others can help you. As for her hip, not all dogs with HD ever need surgery. I've known a few with very bad hips that never need surgery.

If she does need surgery, my own Shadow had an FHO and a THR by the time he was a year old. Life is good. He will be six soon. 

Breathe...it will be okay.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Please Can Someone Bump


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for breeders


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

honeysmum said:


> Please could any breeders tell me what is the hip score that you would breed from,I am distrought Honey has a crusia ligament injury on her left hind leg but my vet is also concerned about her right hip, Sire had h/s 7 dam h/s 10 Sire H/S 10 Dam H/S 13 Sire H/S 19 Dam hs/1 3 GGP 8 /11/14/12 I dont know if I should get in touch with her breeder please any advice appreciated if I dont reply it is due to the time diffrence.
> The Crusia ligament is being x ray tuesday along with her hip.
> Thank you in advance.
> Tracey (Honeys mum)


 

I would suggest waiting until you get the reading from the radiograph. Then contact her breeder.
We use a different rating system here in the US, Fair/Good/Excellent. The comparison between OFA and BVA is:

OFA Excellent = BVA 0-4
OFA Good = BVA 5-10
OFA Fair = BVA 11-18
OFA Borderline = BVA 19-25
OFA Mild = BVA 26-35
OFA Moderate = BVA 36-50
OFA Severe = BVA 51-106

Based on these comparisons, it appears that there are dogs in the pedigree that would definately be Fair and Borderline here in the US, and wouldn't be bred.

Good luck, I hope the radiographs show that she is alright.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's a Hip Rating Chart for comparison scorings around the world.

Look under the "new" BVA/UK Scoring. I think that's what you'd be looking for, and how it compares to the OFA scores in the US, or the FCI scores in Europe, etc.

http://www.anatoliandog.org/hip-chart.htm

On this chart, anything over an *8* is failing.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

When comparing to the US OFA scores, "Good', "Fair" and "Excellent" are all considered to be passing scores and breedable-no sign of DJD (degenerative joint disease).


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

http://www.bva.co.uk/public/chs/Breed_Mean_Scores_-2008.pdf

the above link is for the BVA British veterinary association.

The British mean score for golden retrievers is 18, so far 30,258 golden retrievers have been tested with a possible score of 0-106, each hip is rated from 0-53 each movement of the joint is rated 0-6


Below are Gracie's results 


hip joint score range right left
Norberg angle 0-6 0:0
Subluxation 0-6 1:1
Cranial acetabular edge 0-6 2:2
Dorsal acetabular edge 0-6 0:0
Cranial effective acetabular rim 0-6 0:0
acetabular fossa 0-6 0:0
Caudal acetabular edge 0-5 0:0
Femoral head/neck exostosis 0-6 0:0
Femoral head recontouring 0-6 0:0

total max possible per column 53. Gracie had a score of 3:3, therefore her hip score =6

any dog with a total score of 18 or above should not be bred from, for example of 4:5 then the total would be 9 so with in the breed score average, clear as mud really


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you all so much for the replys.
The scores that I gave were the combined scores,so most were quite good if I have understood the information you have all given but the 19 should have been a definate no no for breeding if I have misunderstood please correct me (I can be a bit thick sometimes):doh: 
I am now just waiting for tuesday morning praying that the hip is okay but very worried about the crusia ligament as the vet thinks it will probably need an operation,Honey is only 7 months old and we just dont know how she has injured it she has never gone up or down the stairs but does tend to throw herself about.
Thank you once again for the replys and we have everything crossed for a good result on Tuesday.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It is very stressful when they have a problem such as this, but Shadow did so well with his FHO and he was just 7 months old. Hang in there!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

the mean score for goldens a couple of years ago was 19, it's just an average score, the more dogs tested with lower scores will eventually reduce the average score, also the score can be effected by an injury, one hip can have a low score but the dog may have hurt his/her hip causing a higher score on the other side, a lot of very nice dogs have had higher scores but have had excellent, bite, front, top line etc, so have been bred from,

good luck for Tuesday, hopefully it will just be growing pains, Ollie had a lot of these when he was around 8-9 mths, we kept his weight down, and he eventually out grew them


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you Kimm and Mist you have made me feel a little easier, I think I am panicking as so much else going on at the moment.


----------

